# oscillating multi tool to clean grout?



## JPB (Jun 23, 2011)

So this weekend my wife enlisted me to help clean the house. I was assigned the bathroom. After scrubbing away forever with a plastic pad, Comet and bleach I found myself thinking 'There has got to be an easier softer way'. What about a Brillo type pad on my Porter Cable multi tool? Do you guys think this would work? I'd hate to start into it and find out I'm shaking the grout right out of the wall.


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

Something like this from hardware or home store.

Or maybe straight bleach right on the grout.


----------



## patcollins (Jul 22, 2010)

THe grout in my shower was grey instead of white when i bought my house I tried every chemical on it to no avail, you will never guess what whitened it right up….plain white vinegar and a stiff grout brush. I got it cleaned and then applied some white grout sealer and its looked good in the 5 years that ive lived in this house.

The trick is to keep it wet with vinegar and then rinse with vinegar after your done and when it has all dried it whitens up really nicely.


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

If it is a stone tile, be careful with acidic cleaners, it can etch the stone. I would recommend a grout brush and some clorox cleanup. You should be able to find the brush at a homecenter, sort of v-shaped bristles. However sometimes, the grout can be too far gone. Either chipped away or permastained. In that case the oscilating tool may help you remove it, before regrouting. No vinegar on natural stone, that will cost a lot to have fixed.


----------



## JPB (Jun 23, 2011)

You guys are missing the point, but I DO appreciate the advice, I've never seen a grout brush like that before. The tile isn't stone, so I'll try a little vinegar and see what happens. My hope was I could use one of my tools to make this grout sparkle, so that when it comes time to buy something else she'll remember what a great job this OMT did and maybe give me a little longer leash.

The thing that they sell that 'does grout' is for removal, not scrubbing.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

I spray mine with straight bleach and it is snow white when I go to shower the next day. No scrubbing at all.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

a multi tool can dig grout out fairly easy so you can apply new grout, other wise you might try a Mr. clean eraser


----------



## cloakie1 (May 29, 2011)

i like your style!!!.....anything to convince her idoors that you might need another tool is a good ploy…try attaching a scotchbrite pad to it…i don't think it would rattle the grout out if it is in good condition already….try it on an area that is not to noticeable first and see what happens


----------

